# Could my puppy be mixed?



## MomofAlfie (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everyone! New to this forum
My family adopted Aflie on Superbowl Sunday this year. He is around 5.5 months right now. We got him from a shelter so it's hard to say if he is a pure breed viszla or not. I'm curious because I have heard possibly pitbull or Labrador mix. Others swear he is pure viszla. What are your thoughts? My doubts are because he has smaller ears and the viszla dogs I see online have much larger floppier ears...

His body, color, and bark are very viszla. I have also seen him point while sniffing which leads me to believe he has a naturally instinct to be a hunting dog...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

He looks Very Vizsla to me... His body, paws, he has very uniform coloring, and a little white on his chest. I do not see Lab or pitbull in him at all. His ears are a bit on the small size, but could be a recessive gene from way back... if you are really curious, have his DNA tested. 
He is a real Cutie... What a lucky find in a shelter.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ears ,and bridge if his nose shows he may have a little something mixed in.
But what a cutie.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Typically, when a pure bred shows up at a rescue, that's part of the info. offered. The only way to know for sure is a DNA test, inexpensive enough..and you'd also be better able to know what to expect based on breed characteristics...this might help with training.


----------

